

Apple vs. Android: The view from Google - cshenoy
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/31/apple-vs-android-the-view-from-google/

======
flashgordon
Did I miss the point of the article? Seems to be a rehash of of most
sentiments behind the arguments of choosing between the two platforms except
now its by the two big names at google.

